# Apartment cleaning



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

Hi Everyone

I am due to take possession of a 2 bedroom apartment in Olhos D'Agua in Albufeira. I plan to rent it out this year and am looking for someone who can clean it for me between rentals


----------



## MinhoAmado (Sep 5, 2007)

Buddiegolf said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am due to take possession of a 2 bedroom apartment in Olhos D'Agua in Albufeira. I plan to rent it out this year and am looking for someone who can clean it for me between rentals


Hi Buddiegolf,
This is the bussiness we are in but.......only in the north of Portugal. I know that there are several companies in the south doing the same thing. There is a Dutch forum (Url removed) where you can find them, just read the postings.
Good luck in our beatifull Portugal !
Regards, Paul @ MinhoAmado


----------



## scamperoo (Oct 27, 2008)

*Re cleaning*



Buddiegolf said:


> Hi Everyone
> 
> I am due to take possession of a 2 bedroom apartment in Olhos D'Agua in Albufeira. I plan to rent it out this year and am looking for someone who can clean it for me between rentals


Hi there a friend of mine can do this for you if you didn't already sort it, she has a cleaning company called Top Hat Cleaners (english) they have lots of contract in and around the central algarve, let me know if you need the info on it and l will supply that


----------



## Buddiegolf (Oct 31, 2007)

*Flat cleaning*



scamperoo said:


> Hi there a friend of mine can do this for you if you didn't already sort it, she has a cleaning company called Top Hat Cleaners (english) they have lots of contract in and around the central algarve, let me know if you need the info on it and l will supply that


Hi
Thanks for your reply. I now have someone who does this for me but should things not work out I will bear your contact in mind.

Thanks again


----------

